# Emergency lights



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

So I have 8 sure lite cc3 emergency lights we hooked up about a week ago, now that the power is on none of them are working. I have 120 volts going to each of them but the led light is not working and neither is the test button, anyone know what the problem is? Cooper technical support is being pretty worthless.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

did you plug the batteries in ? did you wire with the 277 hot or the 120 ?


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

*emergency Lights*

Plug in batteries


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Batteries were plugged in at install 120 was used


----------



## Shorty Circuit (Jun 26, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> So I have 8 sure lite cc3 emergency lights we hooked up about a week ago, now that the power is on none of them are working. I have 120 volts going to each of them but the led light is not working and neither is the test button, anyone know what the problem is? Cooper technical support is being pretty worthless.


Use a DC voltmeter to check to see that that batteries aren't dead because the breaker was inadvertently turned off and they drained. 

Be certain that any internal switches, insulators etc that prevented the batteries from energizing the lights prior to installation have been seen to.

It's possible the batteries are dead due to exceeding their shelf life prior to sale or are from a defective lot. If that doesn't fix it the units themselves may be defective. They should work stand alone.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

How do you know there's 120 to them? A meter or tic-tracer? Open neutral?


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Meter and then a shaker style wiggy to eliminate any ghost voltage question


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> *Batteries were plugged in at install* 120 was used


Maybe that's the reason. You need to plug the batteries in after power is supplied or immediately before. Perhaps the batteries were completely drained a week ago and now that you have power, the batteries are drained beyond recharge, and the internal circuit requires the battery to be in working order.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> Maybe that's the reason. You need to plug the batteries in after power is supplied or immediately before. Perhaps the batteries were completely drained a week ago and now that you have power, the batteries are drained beyond recharge, and the internal circuit requires the battery to be in working order.


I'll bet that is the case if they were installed and the power was not turned on or it was shut after they may have been drained beyond recharge.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Most EM lights I have seen still have the LED lit even if the battery is bad. Is it a MWBC? Could an open neutral, even briefly, have overvolted that circuit and smoked the boards?


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Every circuit has a separate neutral per job specs. All I can figure is the battery went dead and messed up the circuit board somehow. Would've been nice had they put in the instructions not to hook the battery up until ready to power up


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Most newer em lights won't drain the battery until after they have been powered up. I'd double check that they are wired to the proper voltage lead, and that the in used one is capped


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

MF Dagger said:


> Every circuit has a separate neutral per job specs. All I can figure is the battery went dead and messed up the circuit board somehow. Would've been nice had they put in the instructions not to hook the battery up until ready to power up



If these are the type that have a tab that plugs into a circuit board when you snap the light onto the back half check that connection. I had a few not come on and after I reinstalled the light they worked.


----------



## Shorty Circuit (Jun 26, 2010)

Be sure they aren't wired 277. Is the default wiring they come supplied at? If they are, the batteries probably wouldn't charge if they were drained. Just a WAG possibilitiy.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I know, this is a stupid question but did you read the instructions?


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I know, this is a stupid question but did you read the instructions?



I learned a long time ago to read the instructions that come with equipment. It has saved me more than one time.


----------



## Shorty Circuit (Jun 26, 2010)

Bulldog1 said:


> I learned a long time ago to read the instructions that come with equipment. It has saved me more than one time.


It's the instructions they don't send you that tells you how it REALLY works. Ever buy anything from Johnson Controls?


----------



## mdnholla (Nov 20, 2011)

i had some em lights once that did that and it turned out that the male and female connector was not snaped in all the way... not the housing but the connector inside the houseing


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Shorty Circuit said:


> It's the instructions they don't send you that tells you how it REALLY works. Ever buy anything from Johnson Controls?


Now that is funny having worked for Siemens. :laughing:

IS THIS IT?

http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...nts/sure_lites/instruction_sheets/024_39d.pdf

OR THIS?

http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...ents/sure_lites/instruction_sheets/02449e.pdf


----------

